# RugbyLad's 500mg test + sdrol kicker 15 week cycle log



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

Hey Guys,

Thought I would have a crack at keeping a log on here as I've realised I find it hard to remember details of previous blasts/cycles and would like to have something to look back on as a point of reference when planning future blasts. I have also enjoyed looking at other people's logs in the past and they have proven to be a very useful source of information so hopefully mine can be of use to some people out there...

Cycle History:

I started with the generic 10 week 600mg test beginner cycle, I found it really difficult getting my ai dose correct at first. Now I'm a bit more experienced I think I actually crashed my estro somewhat and was falsely perceiving low estro sides as high estro sides... I eventually ended up reducing dose to 300mg and actually managed to get it right from there so increased cycle to 15 weeks and had reasonable success eventually! I then did a PCT which I did not enjoy especially as this was the point at which I had a nasty acne flare up (nothing accutane didn't sort though) and decided I would blast and cruise.

Since that first cycle I have completed 2 more test only cycles and a short ester TMT cycle, loved tren it really is powerful stuff! I didn't experience any sides from tren but don't think I'll use it again after reading some nasty stuff about 19-nor's and potential long term heart related sides.

Quick Stats:

27 years old

95kg

6"1

Chest 42"

Waist 34"

Arms 16"

Thigh 25"

Feeling a bit chubby at the moment as I haven't been able to train properly for last few months due to injury and have literally not trained at all last 2 weeks! Hopefully despite bulking I will be able to get my waist back down again or at least maintain 34" with some gains elsewhere...

Cycle starting 30/08/15:

Week 1-12 Sphinx test c 250mg @1000mg EW

Week 1-4 Dragon Nutrition Pro-SD @20mg ED

I have never been up to a gram of gear before so hoping I can get my ai dose correct and it will be an enjoyable/productive experience! My overall goal will be to bulk as lean as possible.

Diet:

I don't count calories have done it in the past but my diet is very consistent Mon-Fri so I will just be adding calories each week (e.g extra scoop of oats to mid morning shake etc).

Log:

I don't intend to post everyday just mainly want to log my workouts and generally how i'm feeling with interesting points regarding cycle etc, it's always useful when people offer decent advice if problems arise. My training will be body part splits haven't exactly decided a workout plan, I had been following 5x5 until recently while I was injured but will most likely do some hypertrophy and possibly revert back to 5x5 if I end up being able to play any rugby this season...


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

RugbyLad said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Thought I would have a crack at keeping a log on here as I've realised I find it hard to remember details of previous blasts/cycles and would like to have something to look back on as a point of reference when planning future blasts. I have also enjoyed looking at other people's logs in the past and they have proven to be a very useful source of information so hopefully mine can be of use to some people out there...
> 
> ...


A gram of test and not tracking macros seems mad to me.

Good luck with it mate.


----------



## mrpitbull (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice one Rugby lad. Looking forward to your updates. I too am looking at SD cycle at the moment.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

What's your current lifts like?

Similar stats and attitude to me, I'm 6ft 94.8kg this morning 33 inch waist other measurements I go by the mirror I'm guessing about 16-18% BF. I just finished a 10 weeks 750mg test cycle gained just under 4kg and weight has maintained whilst crusing.

Like you I don't count calories I just try to eat clean and get around 250-280g protein daily diet stays the same off cycle just less carbs and if I'm feeling fat I'll up cardio.

Post a a typical diet out of interest.

adex needs to be ran every other day imo and 0.5mg is enough for me on 750mg test


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> A gram of test and not tracking macros seems mad to me.
> 
> Good luck with it mate.


Agree with Boomtime here Rugbylad... what weight did you start? 95kg 4 cycles in 6'1 sounds like your diet isnt on point to me... anyway not here to slate bud, good look with your goals!

Maybe track macros or at least calories and up each week and record....


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Agree with Boomtime here Rugbylad... what weight did you start? 95kg 4 cycles in 6'1 sounds like your diet isnt on point to me... anyway not here to slate bud, good look with your goals!
> 
> Maybe track macros or at least calories and up each week and record....


Yea I appreciates yours and Boomtime's concerns regarding not tracking, I suppose it a bit lazy. However like I say during week I'm very consistent and I put my usual everyday in take into fitness pal and tweaked it a bit where needed so I'm not completely shooting in the dark.

In hindsight I may have to have a look at my potential bulking diet, I'll post something up for review later perhaps.

I think I may be more than 95kg, it's just what my crappie bathroom scales say. All scales I ever use seem to say something different!

Thanks for your post


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

RugbyLad said:


> Yea I appreciates yours and Boomtime's concerns regarding not tracking, I suppose it a bit lazy. However like I say during week I'm very consistent and I put my usual everyday in take into fitness pal and tweaked it a bit where needed so I'm not completely shooting in the dark.
> 
> In hindsight I may have to have a look at my potential bulking diet, I'll post something up for review later perhaps.
> 
> ...


No worries its what we are here for! Post up your diet and get it looked at!


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

@UlsterRugby My lifts are pretty unimpressive to be honest, I wont bore you with my excuses haha!

Bench 110kg 5x5

OH Press 70kg 5x5

Squat 140kg 5x5

Deadlift 170kg 1x5

Only have 170kg of plates reckon my deads could go higher.


----------



## colarado red (Apr 10, 2014)

keep a eye on this just to see how good that sd is before buying some.


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

@UlsterRugby @A1243R @BoomTime

Typical daily recently has been:

Breakfast: 6 eggs on 2 toast

Snack: 2 scoops whey, 1 banana, 1 cinnamon bagel

Lunch: 1 can tuna, 1 pouch rice

Snack: 2 scoops whey, 1 banana, 1 cinnamon bagel

Dinner: Whatever girlfriend cooks usually meat/carbs/veg, typical evening meal really...

That comes out around 2800-3000 cals per day 240g protein, unfortunately last few weeks I've been eating a lot of carb based "crap" food as I've been a bit down about the whole not training thing haha!

I was thinking I'll add a pre-workout meal (I used to do peanut butter and jam on toast for this), add oats to my snack shakes, go up to 2 cans tuna at lunch, maybe another couple of oats/whey shakes one in morning and one before bed. I will work out the calories later but do those additions sound alright to you guys?

In terms of macros I think I'll just be shooting for about 250g - 300g protein and then let the rest just fall into place.


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

A couple of body shots so hopefully I can show some progress in next few weeks. Have no where decent to take pics so that is as good as it gets, not saying I look great but am certain I look better than what the pics show honest!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

RugbyLad said:


> @UlsterRugby @A1243R @BoomTime
> 
> Typical daily recently has been:
> 
> ...


Easy way is to add a pre and post workout shake mate, if you only need one do the post workout.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

What time do you train between which meal?


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Fats don't look the best and diet seems quite boring but if you like it then crack on I know I would prefer whole food instead of the 2 scoops whey with each bagel. I would rather have turkey or chicken, for tuna I would up to 2 cans. Before bed I like 450g skyr yoghurt with some blueberrys or similar when bulking but jays personal preference just. You have a very similar build to me and i think that's down to our easy going approach if you tighten your diet and train you will make good process

for me I just can't be bothered to take it so serious I just eat half decent


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

UlsterRugby said:


> What time do you train between which meal?


Usually train in evenings before dinner so when bulking I'd have pre workout meal as soon as I get home.

I can see that the diet looks a bit boring but I usually find something I like then eat it til I'm sick of it and switch it for something else.

The whey scoops is more of a cost effective thing I can't really afford to eat that much whole food protein everyday. Each scoop works out at like 20p whole foods can't really compete with that!

Your right about the fat, it is on the high side. I could separate my eggs but what's so bad about fats anyway, just the high calories? If that's it im not bothered for now as I'll be bulking...


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

RugbyLad said:


> @UlsterRugby @A1243R @BoomTime
> 
> Typical daily recently has been:
> 
> ...


Dont worry about fats... this is what i would do if i was you... id be looking at adding in scoops of oats or more bagels etc as and when wait loss stalls.

Breakfast: 6 eggs on 2 toast *+ If you want extra protein have a few turkey rashers or bacon*

Snack: 2 scoops whey, 1 banana, 1 cinnamon bagel

Lunch: *2* can tuna, 1 pouch rice +* veg at lunchtime*

Snack: 2 scoops whey, 1 banana, 1 cinnamon bagel

Dinner: Whatever girlfriend cooks usually meat/carbs/veg, typical evening meal really... *ensure this hits at least 50g potein*

*Post workout: 2 Scoops whey & 75g oats*

*Pre Bed: 500g Greek yoghurt / skyr or 250g + scoop of whey... *

id be looking at adding in scoops of oats or more bagels etc as and when wait loss stalls.


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Dont worry about fats... this is what i would do if i was you... id be looking at adding in scoops of oats or more bagels etc as and when wait loss stalls.
> 
> Breakfast: 6 eggs on 2 toast *+ If you want extra protein have a few turkey rashers or bacon*
> 
> ...


Good advice it's pretty much what I was thinking of doing, got some oats ready to add already.

I hadn't thought of Greek yoghurt before bed, will definitely try that as well. As you have said I'll just keep making additions as weight gain stalls.


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

UlsterRugby said:


> Fats don't look the best and diet seems quite boring but if you like it then crack on I know I would prefer whole food instead of the 2 scoops whey with each bagel. I would rather have turkey or chicken, for tuna I would up to 2 cans. Before bed I like 450g skyr yoghurt with some blueberrys or similar when bulking but jays personal preference just. You have a very similar build to me and i think that's down to our easy going approach if you tighten your diet and train you will make good process
> 
> for me I just can't be bothered to take it so serious I just eat half decent


I understand were your coming from mate and don't mean to start an argument , but i find it mad peolpe saying don't take it so serious but will inject hormones into themselfs with loads of potential side effects but can't put food on a scale that takes not even 60seconds


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

Info Junkie said:


> I understand were your coming from mate and don't mean to start an argument , but i find it mad peolpe saying don't take it so serious but will inject hormones into themselfs with loads of potential side effects but can't put food on a scale that takes not even 60seconds


I think my nutrition is pretty good honestly, just because I don't count calories doesn't mean I'm not eating well.

I just think people can over complicate diets... If you want to gain weight, eat more it's actually quite simple. Obviously there are more efficient methods but generally eating more or less depending on goal is gonna have the desired affect. As long as you monitor and adjust I don't see why I need to count calories instead of just adding another bagel/shake.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

RugbyLad said:


> A couple of body shots so hopefully I can show some progress in next few weeks. Have no where decent to take pics so that is as good as it gets, not saying I look great but am certain I look better than what the pics show honest!


There is not a chance oin this earth you need a gram of test to grow based on these pictures.

I am not trying to offend, I am givbing my opnion and advice.

You could easily grow on 500mg test mate. I wouldnt be going anywhere near a gram based on your weight and diet etc.

You will be wasting time and money.

Get your diet down better, get on my fitness pal and work it all out, you need more fats I think.

What is your trianing schedule like?


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> There is not a chance oin this earth you need a gram of test to grow based on these pictures.
> 
> I am not trying to offend, I am givbing my opnion and advice.
> 
> ...


Your right I would definitely grow on 500mg I won't dispute that but don't you think on 1g I'd make more gains/fat loss though? I am not saying there's no way I couldn't be convinced to reconsider my dosage but I do believe the photos don't do justice to my physique... I am slightly out of condition due to a break but should get it back easily in next couple of weeks also lighting has completely washed me out...

Don't get me wrong I understand your trying to help which I appreciate and I can see from your avi you know what your talking about! I am not the sort of person that can't accept solid advice when it's given but surely you can't deny 1g test will provide better (and more easily attained) results than 500mg?

Regarding fats when I put my current diet into fitness pal they came out as over 30% of my macros... I reckon it's the egg yolks so if anything fats are high right? I believe most people shoot for 20% fats?

I was doing simple 5x5 3 days a week but will be switching to a Chest+Tris/Back+Bis/Shoulders/Legs split.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

RugbyLad said:


> Your right I would definitely grow on 500mg I won't dispute that but don't you think on 1g I'd make more gains/fat loss though? I am not saying there's no way I couldn't be convinced to reconsider my dosage but I do believe the photos don't do justice to my physique... I am slightly out of condition due to a break but should get it back easily in next couple of weeks also lighting has completely washed me out...
> 
> Don't get me wrong I understand your trying to help which I appreciate and I can see from your avi you know what your talking about! I am not the sort of person that can't accept solid advice when it's given but surely you can't deny 1g test will provide better (and more easily attained) results than 500mg?
> 
> ...


I can honestly say based on my experience you will gain just as well on 500mg as you will on 1g based on your current diet and condition.

I would suggest using 500mg test and 400mg masteron. The mast will lower your shbg and mean you have more free test to use anyway. It will also make you vascular, muscles harder and well being is amazing too.

1g for you right now is to much IMO.

You don't need that amount to grow. Just ask @Pscarb on dosages and look at him!


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

In for the journal lad.

You're getting some good advice here off BoomTime. Interesting reading material. Your diet looks as boring as mine, but if it works it works, the tweaks boom made though look spot on, I'm no expert myself but I think when it comes to diet, tracking and researching definitely helps also I hired a coach before for 3 months who wrote me diet plans, that helped me ALOT, not saying you need to do that but before i hired one I had no idea about nutrition timing what to eat when to eat...now i feel I'm fairly clued up on it all and know tips/tricks to get most out of my meals and macros.

Good Luck Fellllla.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> I can honestly say based on my experience you will gain just as well on 500mg as you will on 1g based on your current diet and condition.
> 
> I would suggest using 500mg test and 400mg masteron. The mast will lower your shbg and mean you have more free test to use anyway. It will also make you vascular, muscles harder and well being is amazing too.
> 
> ...


Hes not slating you buddy. I do agree with Boomtime, i wont be going above 500mg for my second cycle as 500mg was great on my first.


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> I can honestly say based on my experience you will gain just as well on 500mg as you will on 1g based on your current diet and condition.
> 
> I would suggest using 500mg test and 400mg masteron. The mast will lower your shbg and mean you have more free test to use anyway. It will also make you vascular, muscles harder and well being is amazing too.
> 
> ...


Ok I concede... 500mg it is! Think I'll go up to a 15 weeker as well, definitely have enough test in my stash at the moment haha!

I'll look at maybe adding the Mast for next blast after this, it's a compound I am very interested in actually. I have seen that reducing shbg can increase free test mentioned a few times before but haven't been able to find any good write ups regarding this...


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

RugbyLad said:


> Ok I concede... 500mg it is! Think I'll go up to a 15 weeker as well, definitely have enough test in my stash at the moment haha!
> 
> I'll look at maybe adding the Mast for next blast after this, it's a compound I am very interested in actually. I have seen that reducing shbg can increase free test mentioned a few times before but haven't been able to find any good write ups regarding this...


500mg - 20g SD and make sure diet is on point mate, you'll see good returns then!


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

A1243R said:


> 500mg - 20g SD and make sure diet is on point mate, you'll see good returns then!


That's the plan! Itching to start now...


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

RugbyLad said:


> Ok I concede... 500mg it is! Think I'll go up to a 15 weeker as well, definitely have enough test in my stash at the moment haha!
> 
> I'll look at maybe adding the Mast for next blast after this, it's a compound I am very interested in actually. I have seen that reducing shbg can increase free test mentioned a few times before but haven't been able to find any good write ups regarding this...


Its my favorite compound, I never cycle without it now.

It comes with a wealth of benefits and zero sides for me.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Info Junkie said:


> I understand were your coming from mate and don't mean to start an argument , but i find it mad peolpe saying don't take it so serious but will inject hormones into themselfs with loads of potential side effects but can't put food on a scale that takes not even 60seconds


don't worry I won't take any offence and I won't hijack the OP's thread. I've did loads of research and used aas over the past 8 years. For me I just find it easier to pin 2ml of test and 2ml of tren twice a week than having to be as anal as someone who is natty with their diet. I just make sure I hit 250g protein approx if I'm getting to fat I'll up cardio and drop the carbs and maybe then when I add the tren and t3. This is just my approach, I'll happily Admit I use aas as a crutch for my lax approach but I look better than joe average, I enjoy eating and training a few times a week.

My goals are to be fit and strong which I'm nearly there with bench over 1.5 x be dead nearly 2.5 x bw and squat just under 2x bw whilst running 7min miles for 5 miles and 8min mile average for 5-15 miles. I understand the need for diet for someone looking to step on stage but for me there is no need to count kcals everyday


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> Its my favorite compound, I never cycle without it now.
> 
> It comes with a wealth of benefits and zero sides for me.


how much mast do you run and how much test? What are the main benefits you have found with it? It's a compound I'm interested in, only ran it in a rip blend so hard to say the effects mast had


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

RugbyLad said:


> That's the plan! Itching to start now...


have you ran sdol before and prefer it to dbol or Oxys?

I would get some healthy fats into your diet and def add a good post workout meal on cycle.

i understand what your saying about the whey just to save money


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

UlsterRugby said:


> have you ran sdol before and prefer it to dbol or Oxys?
> 
> I would get some healthy fats into your diet and def add a good post workout meal on cycle.
> 
> i understand what your saying about the whey just to save money


I have not used any of them before, was tempted by dbol but ended up going for the "dry" gains of sdrol.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well the saying you can't out train a bad diet applies to gear use, more gear does not make up for a bad diet......especially when you stop that gear use the diet is still bad and your gains will go.....

500mg with a well constructed nutritional plan will work well, you don't need to eat chicken and rice several times a day but just understand what your eating and how many calories, this way if you hit a wall then you can increase certain macros/calories to maintain growth.

i have done huge cycles and i did grow but my muscle base did not grow as much as the dose i was taking, i did not grow twice as much by using twice the amount of gear that is for sure.......

use as little as possible to sustain growth then you always have options to increase over time....


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> well the saying you can't out train a bad diet applies to gear use, more gear does not make up for a bad diet......especially when you stop that gear use the diet is still bad and your gains will go.....
> 
> 500mg with a well constructed nutritional plan will work well, you don't need to eat chicken and rice several times a day but just understand what your eating and how many calories, this way if you hit a wall then you can increase certain macros/calories to maintain growth.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input appreciate it, also can't help but hear your voice as I read your post after having been watching prep haha!


----------



## colarado red (Apr 10, 2014)

RugbyLad said:


> Good advice it's pretty much what I was thinking of doing, got some oats ready to add already.
> 
> I hadn't thought of Greek yoghurt before bed, will definitely try that as well. As you have said I'll just keep making additions as weight gain stalls.


chicken sausages from Asda are a nice addition for breakfast on 2 packs for £4. Also I buy 450g low fat flavoured yogurt from lidl 75p bung them in the freezer and get them out 30 mins or so before eating just the after dinner for a extra few cals.


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

colarado red said:


> chicken sausages from Asda are a nice addition for breakfast on 2 packs for £4. Also I buy 450g low fat flavoured yogurt from lidl 75p bung them in the freezer and get them out 30 mins or so before eating just the after dinner for a extra few cals.


 Haha yea I bought some of those sausages today funnily enough!

I'll also have a look in lid, probably wait a few weeks before I add in the late evening Greek yoghurt though.

Had a nice little back and bis session today, good to be back training!


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

Post workout back shot for comparative purposes in future... will post workout etc later on.


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

*Day 1*

Took 10mg sdrol after breakfast this morning and then 10mg in the evening at around 5/6pm, I'll be doing this for the next 25 days.

Also just did my first injection it was a over 500mg, over 750mg actually so a bit of a front-load. I had a vial of Cambridge Research sustanon to finish off that I've been cruising with and I want to get started on the Sphinx stuff...

*Trained shoulders today as follows:*

BB Over Head Press 40kg x 10 / 50kg x 10 / 60kg x 5 / 50kg x 6 / 40kg x 9

BB Upright Row 40kg x 10 / 40kg x 10 / 40kg x 10

BB Shrugs 80kg x 12 / 80kg x 12 / 80kg x 12

Tri-Set Circuit using 10kg plates, Rear Delt Flyes x 10 / Side Raises x 10 / Alternating Front Raises x 20. I do this circuit 3 times, at the end of a session it's pretty challenging and real good blow out... found last set on the side raises I was only able to get the plates up half the height as when I started.

Nothing to report really regarding gains/side etc it's only day one, I'll start my Aromasin tomorrow at 12.5mg EOD and see how it goes. I don't want to check weight etc too often so I'll do a weekly update for that.


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

*Day 2*

*Trained legs today as follows:*

BB Squats 80kg x 10 / 90kg x 10 / 100kg x 10 / 90kg x 10 / 80kg x 10

BB Stiff Leg Deadlifts 60kg x 12 / 60kg x 12 / 60kg x 7

I had planned to do some lunges and finish off with calf raises but unfortunately I had to stop here due to a ridiculous *LOWER **BACK PUMP! *

I have had lower back pumps before but never like tonight, I haven't quite decided if it is the sdrol or my body needing to re-adjust to a hypertrophy style training routine... possibly a combination of the two? I don't know if 2 days is to early to experience that kind of effect from sdrol?

I have some taurine which I will start to take, is it best to take daily in morning or as a sort of pre-workout?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

I had no issues with back pumps on 5g taurine taken with bits first thing in morning when I was on superdrol earlier this year...


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Interested to see how this goes, I fancy a run with SD so I'm keen to see how it goes with regards any cardio / shin pumps.

Regarding dose - everyone finds their sweet point but for me going above 750mg is a bitch for spots.

Mast is a very nice addition, in particular if you are looking to shift a bit of belly fat. Plus it helps with balancing oestrogen - you'll still need an AI but it just seems easier.


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

MrM said:


> Interested to see how this goes, I fancy a run with SD so I'm keen to see how it goes with regards any cardio / shin pumps.
> 
> Regarding dose - everyone finds their sweet point but for me going above 750mg is a bitch for spots.
> 
> Mast is a very nice addition, in particular if you are looking to shift a bit of belly fat. Plus it helps with balancing oestrogen - you'll still need an AI but it just seems easier.


Yea I'm definitely gonna give test/mast a go next time round, it seems to be a highly recommended combo!


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

*Day 5*

*Trained Chest and Tricpes today as follows:*

BB Bench Press 80kg x 10 / 90kg x 10 / 100kg x 7 / 90kg x 8 / 80kg x 8

DB Fly 22.5kg x 10 / 22.5kg x 9 / 22.5kg x 7

EZ Bar Standing French Press 32.5kg x 8 / 32.5kg x 8 / 32.5kg x 5

Plate Triceps Kickback 10kg x 12 / 10kg x 12 / 10kg x 12

Elevated Pushups 11 / 6

Haven't had any *bad* back pumps since I started taking the taurine but it has definitely still been getting mild pumps...

I have been feeling a bit lethargic the last couple of days, I think it is down to all the food I am force feeding at the moment. Going to try and get a couple of early nights in as well, I've been going to bed a bit later than I should recently! Hopefully I'll get used to all the food by next week, at about midday I start to struggle...


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

6 weeks through my cycle at 500mg mate the fat is falling off me.. I too will be doing mast/test e for my next cycle mate..

in for this as well good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

Plate said:


> 6 weeks through my cycle at 500mg mate the fat is falling off me.. I too will be doing mast/test e for my next cycle mate..
> 
> in for this as well good luck 1:


Good progress there bud!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

RugbyLad said:


> Good progress there bud!


cheers mate, was just putting it out there that 500mg is enough, when it kicks in mate it shows and by week 3 that's when the sweating comes and the weight starts coming off..

reckon you will look very good after this cycle as you have a good starting point!

will be interesting to see the end result


----------



## Jayph (Feb 19, 2013)

Makes me wanna start mine but waiting for bloods to be done this month


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

*Day 6*

*Trained Back and Biceps today as follows:*

BB Rows 60kg x 12 / 80kg x 12 / 90kg x 8 / 80kg x 10 / 80kg x 10

BB Deadlifts 80kg x 12 / 100kg x 12 / 120kg x 8

EZ Bar Curls 32.5kg x 10 / 32.5kg x 10 / 32.5kg x 9

Plate Alternate Curls 10kg x 20 / 10kg x 20 / 10kg x 20

Still feeling pretty good so far didn't get any severe lower back pumps today which was a surprise so the taurine is obviously doing it's job!


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

*Week 2 Day 1*

*Trained Shoulders today as follows:*

BB Over Head Press 40kg x 10 / 50kg x 10 / 60kg x 6 / 50kg x 8 / 40kg x 10

BB Upright Row 42.5kg x 10 / 42.5kg x 10 / 42.5kg x 10

BB Shrugs 85kg x 10 / 85kg x 10 / 85kg x 10

Tri-Set Circuit using 10kg plates, Rear Delt Flyes x 10 / Side Raises x 10 / Alternating Front Raises x 20.

Weighed myself today am *97kg *give or take as my scales aren't great... but that is a gain of 2kg going by the scales anyway.

I woke up with a headache this morning and have had it all bloody day so not sure what's causing that, I've been trying to drink as much as possible but that hasn't shifted it so I can eliminate dehydration as a possible culprit. I am wondering if I have lowered my estro too much, I will skip an aromasin tomorrow and see how that goes.


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

*Week 2 Day 3*

*Trained Legs today as follows:*

BB Squats 60kg x 10 / 80kg x 10 / 100kg x 10 / 100kg x 8 / 100kg x 8

BB Stiff Leg Dead lifts 60kg x 10 / 60kg x 10 / 60kg x 8

Had to stop here due to mega back pump again... it seems it is the squats that get me with the back pump! Also I have been resting 60 seconds between sets think I'll increase that as it is way to short... I'll try 90 seconds or 2 minutes.


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

*Week 2 Day 4*

*Trained Chest and Triceps today as follows:*

BB Bench Press 60kg x 12 / 80kg x 12 / 90kg x 12 / 95kg x 7 / 95kg x 6

EZ Bar Standing French Press 32.5kg x 10 / 32.5kg x 10 / 32.5kg x 8

Plate Triceps Kickback 10kg x 15 / 10kg x 15 / 10kg x 15

Elevated Pushups 20, Had to stop felt abdominal cramp coming on lol!


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

*Week 2 Day 7*

Quick update weighed myself and am at *99kg* making that another 2kg heavier this week... was unable to train a couple days and now am ill hopefully if feeling better tomorrow I will be able to get a session in.


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

*Week 3 Day 1*

*Trained Back and Biceps today as follows:*

BB Rows 60kg x 12 / 80kg x 10 / 80kg x 10 / 80kg x 10 / 80kg x 10

BB Deadlifts 80kg x 12 / 100kg x 12

EZ Bar Curls 32.5kg x 10 / 32.5kg x 10 / 32.5kg x 10

Just a quick session today cut a couple things out still not feeling great today... Diet wise I am eating the same this week as last week as 2kg a week is a pretty good weight gain so am certain I can still gain on the current diet.


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

*Week 3 Day 4*

BB Bench 20kg x 10 / 40kg x 10 / 60kg x 10 / 80kg x 10 / 100kg x 9 / 120kg x 2

BB Over Head Press 20kg x 10 / 40 kg x 10 / 50kg x 9 / 60kg x 5


----------



## p_oisin22 (Jun 4, 2012)

How you getting on mate? 4 weeks of drol now what you think to it?


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

p_oisin22 said:


> How you getting on mate? 4 weeks of drol now what you think to it?


Hi mate, I actually only intended to do 25 days so a bit less than 4 weeks in total.

However I have been really ill and stopped the sdrol at just over 3 weeks. In 3 weeks I gained 6kg and up until I got sick I didn't experience any sides apart from the odd painful back pump. Overall I would say sdrol is extremely potent and would recommend it.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

RugbyLad said:


> Hi mate, I actually only intended to do 25 days so a bit less than 4 weeks in total.
> 
> However I have been really ill and stopped the sdrol at just over 3 weeks. In 3 weeks I gained 6kg and up until I got sick I didn't experience any sides apart from the odd painful back pump. Overall I would say sdrol is extremely potent and would recommend it.


did you get the Dragon SD from JW supplements?


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

Drogon said:


> did you get the Dragon SD from JW supplements?


Yea Dragon Nutrition Pro-SD from JW


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

*Week 5 Day 1*

BB Bench 20kg x 10 / 60kg x 10 / 80kg x 10 / 100kg x 10 / 100kg x 8 / 100kg x 6

BB Over Head Press 40kg x 10 / 50kg x 10 / 55kg x 7 / 55kg x 6 / 55kg x 5

After my bout with illness I have lost 1kg so down to *100kg*


----------



## p_oisin22 (Jun 4, 2012)

Throw up few pics brah curious to see how powerful superdrol is on gains. #nohomo though


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

p_oisin22 said:


> Throw up few pics brah curious to see how powerful superdrol is on gains. #nohomo though


Yea I probably should get some up, I'll try and get it done tomorrow!


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

Quick progress pics, unfortunately progress slowed a bit due to illness/injury almost decided to come off cycle as a result.

However I'm back to feeling pretty good and can somewhat train around injury so will be back to continued progress now.


----------



## p_oisin22 (Jun 4, 2012)

bump....how's it going OP?


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

p_oisin22 said:


> bump....how's it going OP?


 Pretty depressingly, I haven't been able to train properly in over 2 months due to injuries so nothing positive to report sorry...

I came off the cycle shortly after my previous post it just wasn't worth it as I couldn't make proper use of it all.

Right now I am just trying not to get fat through proper nutrition but it's hard when you can't train, especially when it takes so long to get medical treatment


----------



## p_oisin22 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ahhh no worries mate...rest up and by time injuries sorted youll be able to smash another cycle. Coming from a fellow rugby lad myself injuries are a fcker I know too well. Sounds like sd was decent run though


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

p_oisin22 said:


> Ahhh no worries mate...rest up and by time injuries sorted youll be able to smash another cycle. Coming from a fellow rugby lad myself injuries are a fcker I know too well. Sounds like sd was decent run though


Yea the sd was decent and ill definitely use it again!


----------

